# Freddy has another certificate



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Clever Freddy!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What industry and persistence!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

In my best James Cromwell voice: "That'll do, Fred, that'll do."


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on your wonderful team work.  You deserve kudos for making them available so he would be able to perform this challenge. He must have had a grand time.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am afraid to ask what the testing for a Grade 12 certificate would entail. (Or is that a II)?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Second level - let's hope we never face the challenge of level 12! As place mats they were pretty useless, and they kept him happily occupied for hours while I was busy with some complicated sewing so I let him get on with it. He got bonus points for the number of pieces too small to pick up easily but too big to vacuum.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well done, Freddy! You deserve a second award for ensuring your human is never, ever bored.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Great job! For your advanced certificate you need to decorate the house with toilet paper. If you pull it at precisely the right angle you can run around with it. Keep up the good work. 
Love, Noelle


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh Evra is so happy that he passed and got his certificate. She has been giving Freddy secret shredding lessons over zoom.


----------

